# Hysteroscopy/polypectomy/ECC/cervical biopsy



## skanderson (Dec 8, 2011)

Surgeon did hysteroscopy and polypectomy w/D&C.  He also did endocervical curettage and I think CPT 58558 would cover these procedures.  After he removed the hysteroscope he noted a white lesion on the cervix which he decided to do a biopsy on as well.  Since the lesion biopsy wasn't part of the hysteroscopy, is there a CPT code I can use for this?
THANKS.


----------

